

Java/Ruby does not generalise to static/dynamic - qhoxie
http://blog.tmorris.net/javaruby-does-not-generalise-to-staticdynamic/

======
LogicHoleFlaw
This article is vitriolic and unhelpful, but the one it links:
<http://www.pphsg.org/cdsmith/types.html> is actually a very good read if
you're interested in type systems.

